# Unicorn Vomit



## Hooked (10/1/18)

Yuck! Who on earth would vape something with a name like this!! It's fascinating what one comes across on the Internet, when looking for something else!

The website says "discount vape supplies ..." No kidding!

https://thevapemall.com/unicorn-vomit/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scissorhands (10/1/18)

Blast from the past

i recall unicorn milk and unicorn blood being a thing too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (10/1/18)

Unicorn milk used to make me nauseas.

In fact,I can still taste that stuff just by thinking about it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (10/1/18)

I have a running joke with some mixers that it doesn't matter what FW flavours a vendor gets, they ALL stock Unicorn Vomit. Why, I do not know. It's a rubbish flavour, there are no recipes for it. Yet if a vendor only stocks six FW flavours, you can bet the house Unicorn Vomit will be one of them. There are good FW flavours - Hazelnut, Blueberry, Blood Orange, Yellow Cake, etc. Then there are the Green Goblins and Unicorn Vomits of the FW range.

I can only imagine that FW give it out as a freebie, as in "Oh, you ordered 50 liters of concentrates from us, here, have this 44 gallon drum of Unicorn Vomit on the house as a token of our gratitude!" I can't think of any other reason why it would be so popular among vendors. I can't recall any DIY mixer even talking about it.

It's ostensibly a fruity sherbet type of flavour. If that's your thing, FW Beetle Juice is probably a better choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/18)

I'm tempted....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/1/18)

RichJB said:


> doesn't matter what FW flavours a vendor gets, they ALL stock Unicorn Vomit.



I always knew I was the exception to the rule in a number of things, did not know it pertained to vaping as well. I have never owned a single bottle of Unicorn Vomit, and not sure if I want to either.


----------



## Trishan Gounden (10/1/18)

I've heard unicorns blood is actually a really good vape juice.


----------



## Muttaqeen (10/1/18)

Back when i just started vaping there were juice mixers in the cape who made Unicorn Vommit and sold it as is. I got a bottle from a friend and entirely the flavor was a sour worms like flavor..but in all honesty it was horrible....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Yuck! Who on earth would vape something with a name like this!! It's fascinating what one comes across on the Internet, when looking for something else!
> 
> The website says "discount vape supplies ..." No kidding!
> 
> https://thevapemall.com/unicorn-vomit/



I am sure that this a cheap knock off of Unicorn Puke by Lost Arts, which is one of the best ejuices ever made. Tastes great.

https://www.juicedb.com/juice/11029/unicorn-puke-by-lost-art-liquids


----------

